# Audacity failed to start - giving out Gtk-ERROR



## greencloud (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi, I was having a problem with Audacity-2.3.3_1 on 12.1-RELEASE. Everytime I try to run it, on `dmesg` it says`pid 81754 (audacity), jid 0, uid 10000: exited on signal 5` and when I try to run it via terminal, all I get was:


```
(Audacity:1696): Gtk-ERROR **: 15:52:45.422: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
```

Initially my thought was some dependency might be triggering gtk2 which causes audacity to fail.

To troubleshoot, I tried to uninstall gtk2 but before I did that I listed all the other automatic packages and dependencies that would be deleted with gtk2. There was a whole lot and it actually freed 1GB+ of space in my hard drive. That also took out audacity itself along with _*geany*_, _*filezilla*_, _*gimp*_, _*kdenlive*_, my _*mate*_ desktop, _*firefox*_, _*soundconverter*_, some themes, and a lot more.

After removing gtk2, I then re-installed audacity and it worked. Then I tried reinstalling all the packages/dependencies that was deleted with gtk2 checking everytime if audacity is still working. Everything cleared except for one package: soundconverter. I then checked which specific soundconverter dependency is causing audacity to fail, and it was: *libbonoboui*-2.24.5_1. Actually there were 3 of them: *libbonoboui*, *libgnomeui* and *libgnomecanvas*. Based on the tests I tried, everytime those 3 dependencies are installed, audacity would just fail. But remove any of those 3 and audacity would work again. That's all I have. Why it does that EXACTLY, I'm not sure. All I know is libbonoboui includes a Gtk+-based implementation of the Bonobo interfaces, that's why between those 3, I initially said, *libbonoboui*. But how it's causing a failure to audacity, I have no clue.

One thing is for sure, at the moment, I will not be able to have audacity-2.3.3_1 and soundconverter-2.1.6_2 at the same time on this machine (if I would like to have a working audacity) 

PS:
I also tried installing audacity and soundconverter on a freshly installed 12.1-STABLE and it's exactly the same scenario. Right now I don't have soundconverter, it's okay I rarely use it anyway, but audacity is perfectly working. Prior to this last troubleshooting attempt that worked in favor of audacity, I tried uninstalling/reinstalling audacity via ports and pkg several times with no luck.

I don't know if anyone of you have experienced this. Any enlightenment would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 1, 2020)

Try the patch in comment #44: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=236512


----------



## greencloud (Feb 4, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Try the patch in comment #44: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=236512


I think that's one of the dozens of "fixes" that I've tried that never worked for me. I may be wrong. Right now I'm using audacity from packages. Maybe later I will try that again when I have the time to re-install it via ports. I would love to try it now but the texlive-texmf is a pain in the rear to download on my limited bandwidth.


----------

